# Cruze won't sync contacts and no caller ID shown



## Arius1 (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm guessing you have a Droid? Off so the caller id won't issue with the Droid.

What you do for contacts is hit the talk button in the car. Then say voice, this will switch to your phone. You can say call John Smith home/mobile/work/etc.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## asu39 (May 19, 2012)

Arius1 said:


> *I'm guessing you have a Droid? Off so the caller id won't issue with the Droid.*


What do you mean by this? I have an HTC if that helps.



> What you do for contacts is hit the talk button in the car. Then say voice, this will switch to your phone. You can say call John Smith home/mobile/work/etc.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I'll give this another shot but it seems not to work when I was trying before. Without saying voice will it default to the OnStar phonebook and try to use the contacts that are listed there?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

That's the way I do it also with my Droid 3.

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

asu39 said:


> What do you mean by this? I have an HTC if that helps.
> 
> 
> I'll give this another shot but it seems not to work when I was trying before. Without saying voice will it default to the OnStar phonebook and try to use the contacts that are listed there?


My HTC EVO doesnt sync contacts either

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## asu39 (May 19, 2012)

Ok so I just ran out to the car. It looks like the first method described (push button, say "voice", say "call ____") uses the phone's standard voice recognition software. This works enough for me but the car doesn't sync contacts. That isn't as big a deal if I can use my phone's voice software to make a call. Much lengthier process but works about the same.

Bigger problem is when an incoming call comes in, there is no caller ID displayed. Instead I just see ###-###-#### which is not the least bit helpful to me. Any ideas on this part?


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

asu39 said:


> Ok so I just ran out to the car. It looks like the first method described (push button, say "voice", say "call ____") uses the phone's standard voice recognition software. This works enough for me but the car doesn't sync contacts. That isn't as big a deal if I can use my phone's voice software to make a call. Much lengthier process but works about the same.
> 
> Bigger problem is when an incoming call comes in, there is no caller ID displayed. Instead I just see ###-###-#### which is not the least bit helpful to me. Any ideas on this part?


I have a slip-grip mount so I can see who is calling and also see torque. I suggest this mount as its very sturdy and nice

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Arius1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Droid means Android OS so HTC you probably have a Android device.

The caller id is because of something Google did to the settings. Nothing can be done from the end user side that I've found.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## asu39 (May 19, 2012)

AkotaHsky said:


> I have a slip-grip mount so I can see who is calling and also see torque. I suggest this mount as its very sturdy and nice


Could you possibly show me the slip-grip mount you use? I am assuming torque is the android app. Is it actually useful for you? I am lookin at it and it seems to just be something cool to have.



Arius1 said:


> Droid means Android OS so HTC you probably have a Android device.
> 
> The caller id is because of something Google did to the settings. Nothing can be done from the end user side that I've found.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Okay that is what I was reading online but wanted confirmation. It seems you need to root your device and mess with some files to make it work.

Side note, it seems everyone who has replied to this is using the AutoGuide.com Free App.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

I have an HTC EVO in an Otter Box as I like to drop my phone alot and sometimes it meets the occasional wall on purpose. Not a bad thing, as my phone is scratch free, however I am on my 3rd free Otter Box in 2 years. My phone has been dropped, ran over, kicked, and everything... The slip-grip mount I use is the following:

Please Select Your SlipGrip Holder

It looks like a huge item, but its really not. Its secure, it tightens down and it locks down to your windshield and also locks into position. My phone never moves while my radar detector bounces like a rag doll. Depending on how you stick it to the window, you can set it up so your phone is portrait or landscape. I keep mine in landscape so I can use Torque. There is a picture in my Garage, not the best, but it shows you how it looks.

Torque is just a nifty program to see what your cars doing. Some people use it for more. I just run it to see what my temps are, the boost I am running, and if I am trying to get good times, the 1/4 recorder and 0-60 work awesome too. I also do some data logging with it, just so I can see how I did.

Even with the slip-grip mount, it allows you to still use your camera and stuff while in the holder, as it has a cutout for it. I've actually taken footage while driving, so I think thats pretty nifty too.

I can't get it to sync contacts, I programmed in the most important people in my car and gave some of them silly names. So when they call in, it goes "Incoming call from ______." Since it records your voice, it sounds weird, but it works.


----------



## asu39 (May 19, 2012)

AkotaHsky said:


> I have an HTC EVO in an Otter Box as I like to drop my phone alot and sometimes it meets the occasional wall on purpose. Not a bad thing, as my phone is scratch free, however I am on my 3rd free Otter Box in 2 years. My phone has been dropped, ran over, kicked, and everything... The slip-grip mount I use is the following:
> 
> Please Select Your SlipGrip Holder
> 
> ...


I have an extended battery in mine. Does it look like the mount will still fit an extended battery?
Also what sort of radar detector do you use?



> I can't get it to sync contacts, I programmed in the most important people in my car and gave some of them silly names. So when they call in, it goes "Incoming call from ______." Since it records your voice, it sounds weird, but it works.


Yea that is the workaround that I have found so far. Not ideal but like you said it works. Thanks.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Extended Battery.. I am not sure... Probably not 

I use a Beltronics 995.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Android 2.3.x (Gingerbread) has a bug in its Bluetooth configuration. Unless the manufacturer and wireless provider has provided an update this is a common problem. Android 2.2.x (Froyo) didn't have this problem. I don't know about Android 3.x.


----------



## Arius1 (Mar 27, 2012)

3.x is only for tablets everything now is going to ice cream 4.x

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

